# Lan Lan 4x4x4 or Qj 4x4x4



## Winston Yang (Aug 3, 2011)

Can you guys tell me which one is better and tell me your opinions about these cubes im just a beginner that doesn't know how to solve the 4x4x4 yet so yea can you people tell me the cons and pros please thanks!


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi. I recommend you to buy QJ mini. I heard that LanLan isn't good. I think the only LL cube you can buy is 2x2. I have QJ mini 4x4 and I'm very happy with it. It will be perfect cube for you. Out of the box is stiff but after few solves you'll feel the difference. This is if you choose between those 2 cubes but if you want to have cube for the future fast solving you should buy dayan +mf8. 
That's my opinion. . Hope it helps.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 3, 2011)

Get a shenshou if you want something cheap (Shenshou ||)


----------



## emolover (Aug 3, 2011)

I have noticed that the QJ gets too loose and fast when lubed with anything. Lanlan ok but I would recommend you get the shenshou 4x4 version 3.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 3, 2011)

Just between the two - QJ, preferably mini (I have a mini, and my friend has a normal one; mine is a lot better). 

Otherwise, I'd suggest another cube altogether. Neither those two mentioned are particularly good, to be honest.


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 3, 2011)

umm... aren't non-cubing discussions go in this category? we need a moderator here!


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know about LanLan, but NEVER get QJ 4x4.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 3, 2011)

The best cube for you would depend on your experience. As a beginner I have a mini QJ, which can turn very fast from the inner layers to maximize 2/3 of the solve. There is almost no corner-cutting, which will help because once you get used to it and start getting faster, the best 4x4s, Dayan+mf8 and shengshou III, will have a significant difference in quality such as the corner-cutting. You should not get used to having that ability at the start or else you won't have any accuracy/precision in your turning as you go along.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2011)

mf8 or shenshouIII


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 3, 2011)

dont bother with those


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 3, 2011)

I will start off with a Qj if my time gets a bit lower i will try buying a Shengshou or Dayan+MF8


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> I will start off Qj *if my time gets a bit lower* i will try buying a Shengshou or Dayan+MF8


 
'If'? Don't you mean 'when'? Have more confidence in yourself.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 4, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 4, 2011)

Or you could just get the better cube now. There's no sense in spending more money for a bad cube just to "upgrade" later.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Or you could just get the better cube now. There's no sense in spending more money for a bad cube just to "upgrade" later.


 
I have different feeling about this, especially concerning 3x3.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 4, 2011)

I wanna save money and if my time gets lower I will get like a X-cube


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 4, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> I wanna save money and if my time gets lower I will get like a X-cube


 
The Shengshou is around the same orice as the QJ though.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

Is the Shengshou better?


----------

